

1Password 4 for iOS: Overhauled and Improved - Cadsby
http://tidbits.com/article/13451

======
lispython
AgileBits Statement about the price:

> 1Password 4 for iOS is a brand new app. It will require a purchase. There
> will be a special price available at launch time. The existing 1Password iOS
> apps will no longer be sold. They will continue to be supported, will sync
> with 1Password 4 and be available for download in the "Purchased" section of
> iTunes.

